# Panther et batterie Alu 15"



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2003)

Combien de temps avez vous en autonomie avec votre Alu sous Panther? Moi je dépasse pas les 3H45


----------



## bimboteb (14 Novembre 2003)

Et ben moi je dépasse pas 3h15 avec luminosité minimale, pas de bluetouth ni airport ni son ni rien en fait. Enfin c'est ce qui est indiqué en tout cas, moi j'ai jamais chronométré. Je trouve ça s'ailleurs insupportable, je sais même pas si je peux regarder un dvd avec une lumisosité descente. Pourtout je fais très attention avec les cycles charges/décharges de ma batterie.
Je pense que c'est pour tout le monde la même chose.


----------



## powerbook867 (14 Novembre 2003)

Moi entre 3h30 et 5h avec luminosité réduite...

Ne pas se plaindre car sur pc c'est  à peine 2 heures


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2003)

Jusqu'a 5H tu arrives ouahhhhhhh c'est pas mal


----------



## bimboteb (15 Novembre 2003)

Comment c'est possible autant de variation entre les mêmes machines ? Tu fais qqch de spécial, t'as un truc ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2003)

Mon Alu15' tient +- 3H45 en utilisation "basique" (pas de vidéo, pas d'encodage lourd,...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la même autonomie que mon iBook 14.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2003)

Voila pareil que pour Foguenne, + ou - 3H45 en utilisation basique : surfer etc..+bluetooth


----------



## polo50 (16 Novembre 2003)

moi pas encore recu panther mais en 10.2.8 
2H45 en basique et si je mets airport et juste internet bureautique 
2h20 à peine alors si je veux bouffer ma batterie en 1H il suffit de lui brancher une isight et d'aller en visio sur ichat 

non en comparaison avec mon pismo qui a une batterie vielle de 3 ans il fait moins bien à travail égal on verra si panther améliore mais suis pas sur du tout


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2003)

La batterie a une autonomie vraiment instable selon les programmes ouverts...etc. Mais bon a part ca c'est une superbe machine.
Il faudra de toute facon un jour changer de batterie mais bon on est loin de l'autonomie annoncée par Apple....on s'en rapproche doucement avec les évolutions du système.


----------



## decoris (16 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La batterie a une autonomie vraiment instable selon les programmes ouverts...etc. Mais bon a part ca c'est une superbe machine.



bien d'accord!!! mon ibook, qui se fait vieux, tient 1h20 avec juste itunes qui tourne, contre 30 min si j'utilise safari, et 20min si j'utilise QT!! du simple au quadruple... (avec les mêmes reglages : autonomie maxi, luminosité maxi)


----------



## azerty (16 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> <blockquote><font class="small"> powerbook867:</font><hr />Moi entre 3h30 et 5h avec luminosité réduite..
> Ne pas se plaindre car sur pc c'est  à peine 2 heure


 Jusqu'a 5H tu arrives ouahhhhhhh c'est pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

       ..mouais... il ne faut pas trop croire ce que dit powerbook, son témoignage (d'une façon générale, d'ailleurs) est d'une subjectivité toute ...heu.. macaddictienne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       la preuve: les pc (certains, et de plus en plus) ont maintenant des autonomies de 6h  (officiellement bien sûr, mais c'est comme les 5h annoncés par Apple...)


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (16 Novembre 2003)

Tout à fait, les portables centrino ont de l'autonomie maintenant...

J'ai testé un samsung 14" centrino 1,4ghz, avec luminosité au max et wifi. En utilisation surf, il a tenue 3h15.

Pour un ultraprotable de 1,8kg batterie incluse, c pas mal....

J'ai aussi pu tester pdt 2 jours un ibm T40p, il a tenu 4H 30 dans la même utilisation

Voilou


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

Powerbook SD 15", 1,25GHz, reçu il y a moins d'un mois, réglage écran à la moitié, bluetooth éteint, je ne fais que du surf (airport) et ma batterie est vide en 2h-2h20 environ. Jamais pu regarder un DVD en entier sur la batterie, en partant d'une pleine charge. 

Pourtant, j'ai bien suivi la procédure pour la calibrer...

Enfin, dans un terminal,un 

ioreg -l | grep IOBatteryInfo 

me dit, entre autres infos "Capacity=3310" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Vous avez quoi, vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> Powerbook SD 15", 1,25GHz, reçu il y a moins d'un mois, réglage écran à la moitié, bluetooth éteint, je ne fais que du surf (airport) et ma batterie est vide en 2h-2h20 environ. Jamais pu regarder un DVD en entier sur la batterie, en partant d'une pleine charge.
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai bien suivi la procédure pour la calibrer...
> 
> ...



tiens, sympa cette commande (BatteryStatsX ne fonctionnait plus sous Panther quand je l'ai testé)

sur mon alu12 867 datant de mars 2003, j'ai
_"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3767,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3699,"Voltage"=11926,"Flags"=838860805})_

il tient environ 3h45 en utilisation légère (bureautique, net), avec luminosité moyenne, activité du processeur réglée sur "faible", bluetooth désactivé, et airport activé (mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en désactivant airport ça change grand chose...)

ça me semble plutôt correct après 8 mois d'utilisation...


----------



## decoris (17 Novembre 2003)

950, ma batterie a deux ans et 5 mois...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2003)

4432 mon Alu a 2 mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne tiens que 3H45...c'est deja pas mal


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

je viens de regarder, et je n'en suis plus qu'à 3054...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2003)

Ca fait combien de temps que tu as ton portable?


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

Je l'ai depuis le 24 octobre, c'est à dire depuis moins d'un mois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

allez, pour te remonter le moral : jette un coup d'oeil à ce post, puis à ce thread...

c'est peut-être un problème similaire, qui peut éventuellement se régler de la même façon (décharges complètes)

après mes tests dans ces posts j'étais redescendu à environ 3600... puis remonté à 3767... depuis, ça a l'air stable (mais je crois que je n'ai plus effectué de décharge complète)

bref, l'indication de capacité peut très bien être erronée dans certains cas, et surtout, il peut lui arriver de remonter...


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour les liens.

Malheureusement, mon Os est 10.3.1, je n'utilise pas iTunes, je fais des décharges complètes de ma batterie. J'ai même fait très attention à bien décharger complètement la batterie, à la recharger correctement aussi.

Je commence vraiment à penser que je suis tombé sur une machine qui a des problèmes. 

1) la batterie est naze : de 3054 à 4432 il manque 45% ce qui est vraiment beaucoup...

2) le rétro-éclairage est en train de rendre l'âme : la moitié droite est moins éclairée que le gauche (j'ai des photos) 

3) je n'arrive pas à trouver mon numéro de série, sauf sur le carton...
(je sais où le trouver normalement)


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2003)

Depuis quand as tu ses pb de rétro éclairage? Mon PWB a été fabriqué semaine 37 et pour le moment pas de pb.
J'ai testé l'écran avec Pixel Check sur fond blanc pas de taches pour le moment.
Le rétro éclairage fonctionne pour le moment...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les liens.
> 
> Malheureusement, mon Os est 10.3.1, je n'utilise pas iTunes, je fais des décharges complètes de ma batterie. J'ai même fait très attention à bien décharger complètement la batterie, à la recharger correctement aussi.
> 
> ...



à mon avis l'OS n'a pas forcément quelque chose à voir dedans
et j'ai lancé iTunes pour faire descendre la charge plus vite lors de mon test, mais iTunes n'a évidemment aucun lien avec le problèmes rencontré

mais bon...
de toute façon, rien que pour le problème de l'écran, ton alubook mérite un retour au SAV... donc tu peux en profiter pour leur indiquer que la batterie est naze, ils te la remplaceront également

pour le numéro de série (normalement indispensable à toute démarche auprès du SAV), en principe il devrait se trouver collé sur la coque du powerbook, sous la batterie (il faut l'enlever pour pouvoir le lire), et il est également indiqué par l'utilitaire "Informations Système" dans la première rubrique, qui s'ouvre par défaut ("Matériel")...

trouve ce numéro, contacte le SAV, fais leur part de tes problèmes...
dans 2 ou 3 semaines, tu te retrouveras avec un alubook exempt de tout défaut... ça vaut le coup de t'en passer quelques temps (même si tu as déjà attendu longtemps avant de l'avoir, et même si tu l'utilises quotidiennement...)
si tu as acheté ton PowerBook à la Fnac ou chez un revendeur sympa, tu peux même demander qu'on te prête un autre portable en attendant...


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

&gt;Depuis quand as tu ses pb de rétro éclairage? 
Depuis 3-4 jours...J'ai prévenu vendredi après-midi par mail le magasin qui m'a vendu la machine,  mais personne ne m'a répondu...

&gt;Mon PWB a été fabriqué 
&gt;semaine 37 et pour le moment pas de pb.
Je ne sais pas. Je ne sais pas comment on trouve le numéro de semaine

&gt;J'ai testé l'écran avec Pixel Check sur fond blanc pas de taches pour le &gt;moment.
Oui, moi aussi, et c'est très net (sauf pour le noir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

&gt;mais bon...
&gt;de toute façon, rien que pour le problème de l'écran, ton alubook mérite 
&gt;un retour au SAV...

C'est ce que je pense aussi, mais c'est pas gagné. A qui dois-je m'adresser ? Mon vendeur  ??? (il ne m'a pas répondu, alors que je lui ai décrit tout ces symptômes...)

&gt; donc tu peux en profiter pour leur indiquer que la &gt;batterie est naze, ils 
&gt;te la remplaceront également

Si j'ai l'occasion, je ne la manquerai pas.

&gt;pour le numéro de série (normalement indispensable à toute démarche 
&gt;auprès du SAV), en principe il devrait se trouver collé sur la coque du &gt;powerbook, sous la batterie (il faut l'enlever pour pouvoir le lire), et il est 

OK. Merci, je n'y avais pas pensé. C'est le même numéro que sur le carton (ouf)


&gt;trouve ce numéro, contacte le SAV, fais leur part de tes problèmes...

Oui, dès demain.

&gt;dans 2 ou 3 semaines, tu te retrouveras avec un alubook exempt de tout 
&gt;défaut... ça vaut le coup de t'en passer quelques temps (même si tu as &gt;déjà attendu longtemps avant de l'avoir, et même si tu l'utilises &gt;quotidiennement...)

J'ai mon fidèle ibook en attendant.  

&gt;si tu as acheté ton PowerBook à la Fnac ou chez un revendeur sympa, tu 
&gt;peux même demander qu'on te prête un autre portable en attendant...

Si on m'en rend un en parfait état, je serai déjà content...


----------



## qslprod (17 Novembre 2003)

hello ericb,

ton numero est il sous la batterie finalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> &gt;Mon PWB a été fabriqué
> &gt;semaine 37 et pour le moment pas de pb.
> Je ne sais pas. Je ne sais pas comment on trouve le numéro de semaine



macbidouille... mais bon, ça implique de connaître le numéro de série de la machine...
sinon, concernant le lieu de production, il me semble que mackie avait donné une liste des codes... une recherche sur le forum permettrait d'en savoir plus (et de mettre en garde ou rassurer les autres propriétaires d'alu 15", suivant le moment et l'endroit de fabrication...)

enfin de toute façon, tu es bon pour aller au magasin qui t'a vendu le PWB et leur demander la réparation du rétro-éclairage et le changement de batterie (le PWB ira probablement faire un tour en Hollande...)

bon courage pour la suite...


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

&gt;ton numero est il sous la batterie finalement ?

Oui. Enfin une bonne nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire.
Et merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

au fait, si ça te pose problème d'aller chez le vendeur de ton PWB, à mon avis tu peux appeler directement le SAV apple (attention, le service est gratuit, mais l'appel est surfacturé !)...
ils organiseront avec toi la prise en charge chez toi de ton alubook par un transporteur, et il te reviendra par la même voie...
ça risque d'aller plus vite que de passer par le magasin (puisque je suppose que le magasin va également faire réparer le powerbook par apple), et ça t'évite éventuellement des déplacements

inconvénients de cette méthode : l'appel surfacturé ; le fait de devoir rester chez toi pratiquement une demi-journée en attendant le transporteur, pour l'envoi puis pour la réception (au magasin, tu peux passer quand tu as le temps) ; le fait de n'avoir affaire à aucun interlocuteur "en chair et en os" : si jamais à son retour il y a un problème sur le powerbook, tu peux faire un scandale chez ton vendeur, mais pas face au transporteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis si tu montres ton insatisfaction auprès de ton revendeur, tu peux obtenir des avantages (prêt d'un ordinateur, bons de réductions, etc.) en dédommagement...

à toi de voir maintenant...
et si tu veux plus de précisions, demande à un professionnel, macinside (à tout hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> &gt;ton numero est il sous la batterie finalement ?
> 
> Oui. Enfin une bonne nouvelle
> 
> ...



grâce à ce numéro de série et ce thread, tu vas pouvoir (si tu le veux bien) nous donner la date de fabrication et l'origine de ton PWB
ça permettra sans doute d'en rassurer certains (ce genre de problèmes pouvant éventuellement concerner toute une série d'alu 15"...)
merci d'avance pour eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT : finalement, je viens de voir en bas du thread indiqué ci-dessus que tous les powerbooks 15" alu sont fabriqués à l'usine de Taiwan, Compal Electronics
donc seule la semaine de fabrication est susceptible d'intéresser les autres possesseurs d'alubooks 15"...


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

&gt;grâce à ce numéro de série et ce thread, tu vas pouvoir (si tu le veux &gt;bien) nous donner la date de fabrication et l'origine de ton PWB

Avec plaisir :

V7343...NRX

&gt;ça permettra sans doute d'en rassurer certains (ce genre de problèmes 
&gt;pouvant éventuellement concerner toute une série d'alu 15"...)

Je me doute...

&gt;merci d'avance pour eux

Pas de quoi. 

&gt;donc seule la semaine de fabrication est susceptible d'intéresser les 
&gt;autres possesseurs d'alubooks 15"...

Je pense que les numéros que j'ai donnés suffisent. Si ce n'est pas le cas,  je peux reposter


Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

merci...

ton powerbook a donc été fabriqué à Taiwan la 43ème semaine de cette année

tiens, d'ailleurs ça c'est intéressant : tu as dit que tu l'avais eu le 24 octobre (vendredi)
or la 43ème semaine c'est justement celle du 24 octobre...
donc ton alubook t'es parvenu dans la semaine-même de sa fabrication (enfin, de la finalisation de sa fabrication je pense)

je n'ai pas trop suivi l'affaire, mais apparemment, les retards des alu15" étaient donc bien dûs à des problèmes de production


----------



## ericb (17 Novembre 2003)

J'ajoute que je l'ai eu le 24 octobre, donc en semaine 43 (le vendredi)

Il aurait été fabriqué le lundi ou le mardi ?  (on m'a prévenu le mercredi).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute que je l'ai eu le 24 octobre, donc en semaine 43 (le vendredi)
> 
> Il aurait été fabriqué le lundi ou le mardi ?  (on m'a prévenu le mercredi).



hehe tu m'as devancé...
en tout cas, je pense qu'on peut en déduire qu'il n'a pas voyagé par bateau...


----------



## bimboteb (19 Novembre 2003)

Petite question: j'ai aussi des problèmes de batteries avec mon aluBook 15'': j'obtient 3148 ce qui est assez peu qd meme car je l'ai recu il y a 3 semaines et j'ai toujours fait des cycles complets charges/décharges. Bref, il parrait que en demarrant la machine en faisant qqch de special et ben ca réinitialise la batterie et c'est bien ou qqch comme ça. J'en viens à ma question: est-ce que c'est vrai que c'est bien de faire ça et comment le faire ??
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Novembre 2003)

OK moi je bosse toujours sur secteur mais quand je teste ma batterie je ne tiens que 3H45 alors???


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2003)

J'au un pb que je n'avasi jamais eut jusqu'a aujourd'hui.
Je suis sur secteur (icone de la prise) et il n'est pas chargé jusqu'au bout, je suis a 94% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai déjà branché et débranché l'alim et ca ne change rien????
C'est la première fois que ca me le fait et je suis sous 10.3.1


----------



## bimboteb (20 Novembre 2003)

Alors ça c très bizarre.
Et pour ma question, personne ne sait comment faire ???


----------



## polo50 (21 Novembre 2003)

bhe Panther à l air de faire des miracles chez moi ! je passes de 2 H30 ce qui étais pas merveilleux sous Jaguar à 1H45 sous Panther cétis pas bo ca !!!! bon vaut mieux en rire mais pas la peine de voulir écouter un DVD avec ca dans le train si j en vois une H c'est bien !!!


----------



## polo50 (22 Novembre 2003)

Ha j ai du mal à m y faire quand même moi qui croyais que Panther allais redonner un peu de vie supplémentaire à ma batterie et bien c'est tout le contraire ! 1H45 en bureautique avec un écran réduit au minimum 3 ou 4 point et juste airport activé  donc au lieu de gagner par rapport à Jaguar je perds encore 3/4 d heure ! si on étais bcp à se plaindre je dirais bravo APple ! mais apparament on est une poignéee à avoir une mauvaise autonomie ! bien que le journal macworld (US) dans ses test sur allu 15 parlait d une tres mauvaise autonomie !

bon allez j ai pas le choix va falloir me munir d un stock de batterie pour voyager Apple aurais du rajouter le poids de 2 batterie supplémentaires car la c'est plus un portable ! mon pismo qui a une batterie de 3 ans fait mieux !


----------



## ericb (22 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'une Panther est un animal qui se nourrit de batteries de powerbook.
Sérieusement, tu devrait appeler Apple pour essayer de te la faire changer, car elle me semble défectueuse.

Je suggère aussi a Bimboteb de faire de même...Pas normal non plus pour lui.


----------



## polo50 (22 Novembre 2003)

ericb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense qu'une Panther est un animal qui se nourrit de batteries de powerbook.
> Sérieusement, tu devrait appeler Apple pour essayer de te la faire changer, car elle me semble défectueuse.
> ...



Bhe bon qui tente rien n'a rien comme on dit ! mais comme j ai attendu car l autonomie s'était amélioré en passant à la 10.2.8(bis) je me disais que avec Panther j aurais quelque chose de correct ! donc la apres + de 2 mois d'achat je pense que l'espoir de changement de Batterie deviens mince !


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

Après deux mois d'utilisation, il serait difficle de demander une nouvelle batterie? C'est dans la garantie normalement, et puis il n'y a pas de technicien qui va venir vérifier....


----------



## ericb (24 Novembre 2003)

amha tu devrais essayer le SAV. Ta batterie me semble avoir un problème.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

Il remplace la batterie selon quels critères?


----------



## polo50 (24 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il remplace la batterie selon quels critères?



oui je me demande aussi si on a pas 3 mois pour l echanger en cas de problemes ? moi j ai un pote qui s 'est fait remplacer celle de son ibook 1 mois apres l achat pour pareil (faible durée)

apres tout je m apercois que je suis en dessous(2H max) de la moyenne qui a l air de se situer à 3H 3O en utilisation bureautique connaissant apple 3H3O me semble bon comme autonomie


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

Je crois que ma batterie qui tient 3H30 ne sera pas remplacé Apple care ne voudra pas enfin je sais pas, qui ne tente rien n'a rien


----------



## polo50 (25 Novembre 2003)

mwais ! dis toi que 3H30 c'est une bonne performance ! 
sur mon pismo mes batteries qui étaient sensées durer 5 heures
comme ils disent chez apple seulement comme ils disent ca tout le monde le sais ! duraient 3H30 à 3H 45 en bureautique avec juste airport activé et je pouvait pousser une pointe à 4 h sans airport


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2003)

Moi en d&amp;sactivant bluetooth je ne dépasse pas les 4H pfff super


----------

